# Rockets have made a deal (Anderson for Fitch)



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Heard it from the same source as Clutch did.

It's pending approval of the league, could be a multiple player deal.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*

Should be announced shortly on SportsRadio610. Listen online at www.sportsradio610.com


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Should be announced shortly on SportsRadio610. Listen online at www.sportsradio610.com


Sorry to ask, but how do you listen online? please teach me. What's this radio station is it like the houston sports station? I am not living in Houston, some body needs to explain it to me. Thank you.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*

Who will be involved?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*



deanchueng said:


> Sorry to ask, but how do you listen online? please teach me. What's this radio station is it like the houston sports station? I am not living in Houston, some body needs to explain it to me. Thank you.


Am listening to it now and I am living in Canada.
Go to 'Listen Live'

They are talking about it now....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*



deanchueng said:


> Sorry to ask, but how do you listen online? please teach me. What's this radio station is it like the houston sports station? I am not living in Houston, some body needs to explain it to me. Thank you.


 Click on the 'Listen Live' link below the top left corner of the page. Should be straight forward from then on?

It most likely involves Derek Anderson.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*



Juxtaposed said:


> Who will be involved?


They havent said yet, they are just saying that the papers have been filed.
Also, in an hour or so they are going to talk to JVG and "Rafer Alston of the Houston Rockets"


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*

Im too lazy to click the link what players is it about


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*

Looks like Derek Anderson is headed to Miami.... probably for Jason Williams? maybe


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*

lol interesting


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*

I heard Stros getting traded too.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*

Thanks guys for the helping


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Should be announced shortly on SportsRadio610. Listen online at www.sportsradio610.com



Thanks for the link!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Rockets have made a deal*

*Derek Anderson for Gerald Fitch.

*http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2342274 


The blockbuster that has been hurting the server, Houston trades one Kentucky player for another. Quite a collection of UK players on our team.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Houston sure loves Kentucky.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

who the hell is gerald fitch?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> who the hell is gerald fitch?


 I haven't seen him play but he appears to be an undersized SG who is capable of playing the 1, good defender. 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/gerald_fitch/


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

A point guard from Kentucky.

This certainly shows how young we're getting, and I can't say I mind it. Let the young guys get some PT and develop in what has been a dismal season.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i saw this guy play a couple times this season while the heat were on national tv, good trade for houston.... but i dont understand why miami would do this, fitch isn't going to turn the franchise around or anything but all the media (brodcasters) were talking about was how much riley loved this guy.... i dont know if anderson makes miami better..


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

sherwin said:


> who the hell is gerald fitch?



Holy moly!! Its like UK Land in Houston!! Bogans Fitch and Hayes all played together in KY 2001-2003


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Apparently Riley wants to keep making his team older. All he cares about is this one shot at a title so he's trying to fill in the holes with veterans. He's not expecting to be the coach there for the longterm.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Holy moly!! Its like UK Land in Houston!! Bogans Fitch and Hayes all played together in KY 2001-2002



Trying to add chemistry?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Wonder if Tubby Smith is next?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> Wonder if Tubby Smith is next?


LOL... no seriously... don't joke about that!!! Tubby needs to stay in Kentucky.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I like adding DA...

but I'm sad to see Fitch leave. Good player, plays hard, and he's still developing. He came here, got cut, came back, sat, then was forced to play, in that month, it was amazing to see his improvement right in front of you. Even when Riley took over, Fitch still got PT (which says ALOT) as a rookie under Riles.

He's a FA after the season, so hopefully he wants to come back to Miami this summer...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

anybody know when Anderson is expected back from his injury?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> anybody know when Anderson is expected back from his injury?


he says he is good to go right now.

of course that doesnt say how long to his next injury.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> he says he is good to go right now.
> 
> of course that doesnt say how long to his next injury.


haha, that's funny, but quite true, that's why rockets got rid of him, shouldn't have signed him the first place, but i think there'll be quite some cap room after this summer will there? think we can sign a better shooter and more durable one in rasual butler.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

One thing I'd like to bring up and everyone should admit to, MRC was completly right about DA and now even the team has realized the mistake they made.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Even with his injury history, it's a good deal for the Heat.

Fitch is a good player with some potential, but he's not going to be a contributer right now, or probably even next year.

DA can be a guy that can help this team off the bench for around 10 minutes a night. If he can do that, it's a great deal for the Heat b/c now we have a legit SG to backup Wade, in addition to another decent defender and a guy who can possibly bring the ball up too.

Low risk, High Reward trade is Riley's signiture...this is just another example


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Low risk, High Reward trade is Riley's signiture...this is just another example



Yes, another example of a player brought in to take shots away from Shaq and Wade. Didn't think they were a team that really needed him.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yes, another example of a player brought in to take shots away from Shaq and Wade. Didn't think they were a team that really needed him.


They needed a player to take shots away from Wade, as crazy as that sounds. He needed a backup (Payton has been playing there out of position the whole season) because he's out there getting hit for way too many minutes every night. If Anderson can give him 5-10 minutes every other game, then it'll go a long toward preserving him, Payton, and Shandon Anderson for the playoffs.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

far out what a bum DA turned out to be for Houston... hope this Fitch guy is more productive


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

People, there is no extra guy from UK, DA is from Kentucky too. We basicly trade an old school Kentuckyer or a new one. sounds great right? it's like those word in the commercial, turn in the old phone in exchange of a new one. lol, i am kiddin', anyway hope Fitch can be a great fit for the Rockets.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

DA cant be any worse than Fitch thats for sure.

alot of teams were offering DA contracts but he prefer houston so thats why he signed with the Rockets.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

deanchueng said:


> People, there is no extra guy from UK, DA is from Kentucky too. We basicly trade an old school Kentuckyer or a new one. sounds great right? it's like those word in the commercial, turn in the old phone in exchange of a new one. lol, i am kiddin', anyway hope Fitch can be a great fit for the Rockets.


I missed it.. who said there was an extra UK guy??

I am just excited to see Keith Gerald and Chuck back together again! :-D

Question... when is the last time three guys from the same college team... not just college, but played on the same team at the same time, played on the same NBA roster?

It seems like it would be a long shot.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Another undersized shooting guard. Lovely.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> I missed it.. who said there was an extra UK guy??
> 
> I am just excited to see Keith Gerald and Chuck back together again! :-D
> 
> ...


Juan Dixon, Steve Blake, and Lonny Baxter on the Wizards.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Gerald Fitch and Luther Head are both 6,3 border-line combo guards. I don't see how JVG can effectively use both of these guys. I haven't seen Fitch play much, but I would rather develop LHead.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Never heard of Fitch. Who is he? 

CD is a bit offline now. I mean, we need a PF, not a SG!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

all the hype for that? PLEASE


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Gerald Fitch and Luther Head are both 6,3 border-line combo guards. I don't see how JVG can effectively use both of these guys. I haven't seen Fitch play much, but I would rather develop LHead.


I am guessing Fitch would be used more as a PG and Head as a SG.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Low risk, High Reward trade is Riley's signiture...this is just another example


I take it you didn't notice the trade Riley made last summer?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I am guessing Fitch would be used more as a PG and Head as a SG.


 Well, at the worst, this means we freshen up our backcourt. And make it younger.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Fitch to D-League


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

cornholio said:


> Fitch to D-League



Aww.. thats sort of sad. He didn't even get a chance to test his wings. I am sure he will be successful at the D-League level. Then maybe he can come back up like Chuck did.


----------

